# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Amsterdam or Rotterdam?

## emm

Hey you guys.. I m new here ..this is actually my first post.. :Cool V:  anyways.. so i need some dutch help here.. i want to study in holland.. but i m not sure about the city.. there are so many schools i m interested in.. i ve also searched for the university rankings.. soo.. here s the deal : so far i ve realised that the best university in holland is the University of Amsterdam (UvA).. the thing is that there s only one programme at this university and i m not very excited about it.. i have no interest in the other universities of amsterdam since they don t rank at all.. so i found this really amazing school-programme at the Erasmus University Rotterdam (where else?  :Poh: ) in Rotterdam and i soo love it :Heart: .. but i have doubts about the city.. i don t know what to choose.. i m sooo confused.. :Thinking:  i mean amsterdam is the well known capital of the Netherlands.. you know.. AMSTERDAM.. but Rotterdam i don t know  :Embarrassment:  is it as good/cool as amsterdam? is the university good enough? please help me guys.. i m in love with the netherlands..and i ve read so many good stuff about dutch people and the universities are among the best in europe.. please help me  :Crying:  thanks for reading me  :Grin:

----------


## how yes no 3

before I start talking

admistrators, please do not merge my new account with the previous one, as that has (in previous attempt) made my account not usable - getting "server too busy" message almost every time I try to load a page or submit a comment on the forum when logged in, and having my posts (achieved after zillion trials to submit them) look messed up due to losing all empty lines and many spaces) 


i am not native dutch, i only live here temporarily....
but here is my opinion...

the best university depends on area you want to study, so you need to do more detailed research...
e.g. for technical sciences Delft, Eindhoven and Twente are typically better than Amsterdam...

if you choose between Rotterdam and Amsterdam and if financial issues are important to you, I would suggest Rotterdam, as renting an apartment is terribly expensive in Amsterdam...

on other hand, if you have lot of money, and you like to have lot of fun, Amsterdam is perhaps somewhat better...

----------


## emm

thank you very much for replying :)
yes you re right.. the universities above are the best in business and economic sciences which is the studying area i m interested in..
well the only university I find interesting in Amsterdam is UvA..the other universities i like are located in rotterdam and in the hague.. so i will apply to these three hoping that i will get accepted in the UvA.. ! thanks again! :)

----------


## emm

Thank you ! ^^

----------

